# XML Viewer software wanted



## rubicon (Mar 10, 2005)

Internet Explorer (for Windows) can view an XML document and the subsequent output looks like formatted HTML.  You don't see XML tags or other arcane information - IE simply outputs human-readable information.

I'm looking for software which does the same for OS X.  Thus far all I can find are XML editors which show the raw markup - which I don't want.

Can anyone recommend an "XML viewer" application?


----------



## frankf (Mar 10, 2005)

Try the Property List Editor that comes with Apple's Dev. tools (/Developer/Applications/Utilities/).


----------



## rubicon (Mar 10, 2005)

Apple's Property List Editor doesn't recognize the file and won't open it.

I tried TestXSLT but it doesn't render the output properly.  TextWrangler simply shows me the markup.  Firefox won't open an XML file.  Safari spits out text - not parsing the XML.

I'm trying to view ARCserve Manager backup reports which are generated in XML.  The resulting output includes an XML, XSL, and two GIFs.

Thanks for any other advice.


----------



## kainjow (Mar 10, 2005)

Firefox and IE for Mac both view XML files. You probably need to go to File > Open Location (or the equivalent) instead of trying to drag the file onto their application icon. Or rename the XML file to have a .xml extension. It works, trust me


----------



## bobw (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.versiontracker.com/php/search.php?mode=basic&action=search&str=XML&plt[]=macosx&x=15&y=13


----------



## rubicon (Mar 10, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> Firefox and IE for Mac both view XML files. You probably need to go to File > Open Location (or the equivalent) instead of trying to drag the file onto their application icon. Or rename the XML file to have a .xml extension. It works, trust me




The XML file opens now via Firefox.  I had edited it using TextWrangler which may (or may not) have bumped something into action.  (Wishful thinking at least.)

I get an "error loading stylesheet - parsing an XSLT stylesheet failed".  Either it can't find the file via the relative URL (href="response.xsl") or there's an error in the XSL file.  I tried an absolute URL but got the same error.


----------



## andehlu (Mar 11, 2005)

theres an app .... its more for coding actionscript classes but it has a cool xml interface called SEPY


----------



## Woodgie2 (Mar 13, 2005)

's funny, I was looking for just this kind of thing myself today without finding just what it was I wanted.

Basically all I want is the Property List Editor to read standard XML files. Apple? Any chance of that happening?

It's not like I need to do anything too heavy duty, I just want to view XML files in a more human readable form, and edit the odd tag or value here and there.

I'm going to pitch the idea to a friend who can do groovy programming type things, I hope he can help.


----------



## laurris (Mar 14, 2005)

Safari 1.2 reads XML.
But 
1/ You need a reference to the stylesheet, like this:
<?xml-stylesheet type="text/css" href="xml.css"?>
2/ you need a stylesheet whith elements named like in the xml file.
Safari 1.3 + will support XSL and XSLT.


----------

